

For Fun: Start a porn site - Presnus
http://startapornsite.smutnode.com

======
mooism2
I get that perhaps some people are bored with the insistence that companies
like Dropbox/Airbnb/etc are just money making machines and arguably (n.b. not
my argument) don't make the world a better place... but porn sites seem to
make the world a worse place: by making porn users less capable of enjoying
ordinary sex (habituation to super-stimuli) and less capable of participation
in ordinary sex (increased rates of erectile dysfunction); this doesn't just
harm users' sex lives, but also their emotional and romantic lives, and those
of the people they'd like to share them with.

~~~
Presnus
Censorship on porn is not going to do anything. I don't think it messes up
your relation. In some cases it can even boost relationships.

And what if porn was censured? There would be a lot more crazy people on the
streets.

~~~
tokenizer
You're ignoring the fact that porn is actually having a negative effect on
society. I'll not dismiss the potential for good, but it's actually quite
damaging to young men right now.

------
SageRaven
It amazes me that anyone can make any money on this. For grins, I've been
monitoring new .com TLD registrations for the past 2 months. On any given day,
you get roughly 50k to 100k new registrations. 99% of those seem to be ad-
parked (or whatever the term is (see sexa1.com, registered yesterday --
textually NFSW)) or misconfigured (understandable, I suppose, for a day-old
domain).

I'm guessing maybe 0.05% (half of that remaing 1%) are sex related: tube, cam,
and image porn aggregation; escort sites.

I find it truly amazing that so much is built on 3rd party content. After
watching these new domains for so long, I started thinking: What am I missing?
Can I actually make a little bit of passive income with a $10 domain name and
a little forum name-dropping? The OP seems to think that people can. Obviously
people do.

EDIT: I meant to finish with, I wish the article gave some real revenue
numbers. The dude states he has 200 sites, and I'd love to hear a ballpark
figure of how much he earns (maybe even a single site), and a direct example
to one such site.

------
headShrinker
While not a 'porn' site, I did launch a dating site,
<http://www.silverfoxie.com/>

I do have altruistic motives for the site though, which would be different for
a porn site.

Generally intergenerational gay dating sites (like Silverfoxie) are filled
with porn and smut as entertainment. When I was dating, it was very hard to
filter the not very serious guys just looking at porn, from litigate guys
looking for a good guy to date. I wanted to take the 'porn as entertainment'
out of the 'find a good date' equation, Thus Silverfoxie was born. Not very
business savvy to remove the entertainment from a business model but I feel
the site will be more effective in function.

